

How to make your github static page a blog - alvesjnr
http://alvesjnr.github.com/blog/pages/permalinks/how-to-make-your-github-static-page-a-blog2012-Mar-30.html

======
MatthewPhillips
I've been having a lot of trouble with gh-pages lately, builds taking 6 hours
or more, and I eventually had to switch to just using a cheap VPS for some
projects as a result.

gh-pages is a great feature but it was never meant to have the load it has
today. I'm sure they'll eventually get it scaled, but right now I wouldn't
recommend using gh-pages for anything time-sensitive (like if you want to
announce a project on HN before the weekend).

~~~
AlexCP
Also there is a lot of downtimes.

If you want a free, git supported web hosting, I highly recommend using Heroku
free plan instead.

------
irreverentbits
Octopress (<http://octopress.org>) is a good static blogging framework built
around Jekyll.

Instructions for deploying to GitHub:
<http://octopress.org/docs/deploying/github/>

------
adj
Looks good. I haven't heard of Speechhub but I look forward to your tutorial.

I recently added a blog to my static GitHub page using Jekyll
(<http://atomyard.com/blog/Blogging-with-Jekyll/>). I found Jekyll to be very
easy to use (and it's built right into GitHub) so I'd be interested to see how
Speechhub compares.

~~~
alvesjnr
Speechhub is much more simple then Jekyll. Actually, I last just few hours of
two half-days on this project.

For sure Speechhub has lots of restrictions (no sintax highligh for codes, no
comments but Disqus, no documentation ...), bu I intend to work on it ass soon
as possible.

~~~
AncientPC
In the future you might want to consider Jekyll-Bootstrap
(<http://jekyllbootstrap.com/>). It simplifies a lot of the early
configuration and adds theming, commenting, tags on top of Jekyll.

------
vindia
Cool project, but how is this different than the jekyll powered static page
generation that is already used by GitHub?

~~~
alvesjnr
I'm not sure about how it is different from Jekyll, but I was just looking for
something extremly simple. Perhaps the answer about why I wrote a new engine
instead of using Jekyll is because I'm not a Ruby user, and I didn´t want to
install gem on my computer.

~~~
AlexCP
I am pretty sure you don't need to install jekyll on your computer, github
will compile the files for you when you push.

*Of course you wouldn't be able to test localy so it might not be a good idea.

------
AdleyEskridge
I don't know whether the OP is the author of the blog post (I believe so), but
I have a quick English suggestion for you. In your "About" section, you said:

> Hi, I'm Antonio, a computer engineer that likes also about Math and Rock
> Climb

A much more natural wording would be:

> Hi, I'm Antonio, a computer engineer who also likes talking about math and
> rock climbing

Keep up the good work!

------
stefanu
Looks like there are several similar projects sprouting recently:

Ruhoh – another static blog generator. from the creators of Jekyll Bootstrap:
<http://ruhoh.com/>

It has also a quite nice blog API proposal: <http://ruhoh.com/universal-blog-
api/>

------
pfanner
Nice, but if you're going to write more (and maybe longer) articles, you
really have to improve your english skills.

------
switz
Check out Quill – Jekyll in Node.js.

I've been contributing to the project and it is pretty slick so far.
<http://github.com/theycallmeswift/quill>

------
felipebueno
Thanks, man! That is exactly what I need.

~~~
thisishugo
If you want something installed on your VPS this is not exactly what you need
at all.

~~~
felipebueno
My VPS is my primary dev machine.

